# Florida Smoke Out



## flagriller (Sep 19, 2007)

*The First Annual Great Florida Smoke Out*
*When:  *Saturday October 13th, 2007

*Where:  *The Gray Ranch and BBQ Joint
               3916 Oak Hammock Drive
               Brandon, Florida 33511
               813-651-3314

*Time:     *2:30pm till 7:30pm

*The Event: *The â€œsmoke outâ€ is being hosted by those of us in the Tampa area who enjoy smoking and eating food. We will be â€œsmokingâ€ pork butts for pulled pork, ribs, and chicken and perhaps some surprises our â€œsmokersâ€ come up with! It will be served with a full compliment of side dishes. Please feel free to bring your â€œfavorite or specialâ€ side dish or dessert to share. We will provide soft drinks, but you may bring your favorite adult beverage if you like.  Plan on arriving around 2:30 for swimming, snacks, games, good conversation, and maybe a little college football!  BBQ will start being served between 5:30 and 6:00.

*Please R.S.V.P. by Friday October 5th, 2007*


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 19, 2007)

6am right?


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 19, 2007)

Yep, but I will talk to you again before then.


----------



## vlap (Sep 19, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 21, 2007)

bump bump bump


----------



## keywesmoke (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd love to be there but it's a bit of a trek, and it's not a racing weekend (Bradenton).


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm so stinkin' excited about this, that I'm rsvp'g now without talking to the boss. So I'll be there...with or without her.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 21, 2007)

Sweet! Shoot me your phone number so we can talk later.  We'll have to sure up plans.  Invites go out this weekend, and kids welcome.


----------



## vlap (Sep 21, 2007)

Keywest if ya need a couch to crash on.. you are welcome to mine...


----------



## flagriller (Sep 21, 2007)

Bump it!


----------



## keywesmoke (Sep 21, 2007)

Vlap, that's damn nice of you, thank you.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump, bump, bump


----------



## flagriller (Sep 28, 2007)

Getting closer every day!


----------



## flagriller (Sep 28, 2007)

And we ar rolling, looks like we're going to have a bunch of people!


----------

